# Racing Software to integrate into NMEA200 ?



## deeman (Jul 9, 2011)

I am wondering what software exists to help track and record the following attributes:

Wind speed – apparent & actual wind speed
Boat Speed – real-time and historical capture of speed during the race
Angle of Heel

These would be the main things, and ideally overlaid onto a map of the race so we could review after the race or after the first lap, for example, on the downwind leg the apparent wind speed was x and the boat speed was x.

Our races are only fairly short 2-3 hour races, not transatlantic or anything.

We have a Garmin Gmi 10 which is NMEA2000 compatible.

Any suggestions? This is one of those things where I know what I want, I am just not sure where to start. I have searched the web for hours and it’s not helping.

Thank you!!


----------

